# Wie lange dauert Abwicklung im Garantiefall



## David85 (3. August 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein 7 Monate altes Netzteil der Marke Be-Quiet (Dark Power Pro 11 550W). Ich habe eine eher allgemeine Frage bezüglich Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit im Garantiefall.

Ich hatte letzte Woche Freitag über das Kontakt-Formular von Be-Quiet eine Reklamationsanfrage gesendet.

Am Dienstag diese Woche erhielt ich Antwort (von andre.herwig@listan.de). Ich solle eine E-Mail mit den wichtigsten Daten an service@be-quiet.de schicken. Das hatte ich am Mittwoch getan. Am Donnerstag meckerte mein Gmail-Postfach, dass die E-Mail nicht zugestellt werden konnte (Problem mit Mail-Server?).

Am Donnerstag um 14 Uhr hatte ich jetzt direkt andre.herwig@listan.de meine E-Mail mit den Daten gesendet, da die service@be-quiet.de anscheinend nicht funktioniert. Bisher habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten und weiß auch nicht, ob meine E-Mail dieses Mal angekommen ist.

Bin ich zu ungeduldig? Unter 24-Stunden-Express-Umtauschservice habe ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt, als eine 1-wöchige Bearbeitungsdauer mit allem Drum und Dran.

Viele Grüße
David85


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Ich glaube, du bist du falsch vorgegangen.
Du rufst bei BeQuiet an, übermittelst die Seriennummer des Netzteils und dann kriegst du ein neues zugeschickt mit einem Rücknahmezettel drin, den zu zum kaputten Netzteil legst und das dann zurück schickst.


----------

